# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Blink Video Doorbell, Immedia Semiconductor, Inc. (Blink), Andover, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Immedia Semiconductor, Inc. (Blink)

amazon.com/blink

----------


## Airicist

Blink cameras: Watch Amazon reveal every single new device

Sep 28, 2021




> At Amazon's fall event, the company announces new Blink devices, including it's new Video Door Bell for $49.


"Amazon-owned Blink launches its first video doorbell for just $50"
The more affordable Amazon security company is rolling out a super-cheap video doorbell.

by David Priest 
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Blink Video Doorbell

Oct 5, 2021




> The enterance to your home means everything. Welcome visitors and protect what matters most with Blink Video Doorbell. Experience HD video, two-way audio, motion detection, chime app alerts, and more. Video Doorbell can be installed wire-free with powerful battery life or wired to also sound your existing in-home chime.

----------

